# Big Ramy vs Phil Heath



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So below are a couple of pics from the Pittsburgh Pro last week.

Now I know Phil comes in 100% peeled and detailed on stage but Ramy makes Phil look far inferior in terms of muscle size here even in arms which is one of Phil's biggest gifts!

Be very interesting to see how Ramy does in this years O if he can nail conditioning.



Could Ramy crack top 3 or 4 this year?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

He's massive and no one can deny it BUT I don't think his psyique flows or looks as good as heath's if that makes sense


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ramys quads and hammies look mile bigger than heaths, better peak on guns but heaths arms look more pleasing IMO

be interesting to see if ramy can push heath come the o


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> He's massive and no one can deny it BUT I don't think his psyique flows or looks as good as heath's if that makes sense


Agree mate, if anything his quads are too big and Phil has much deeper cuts and lines but this is only his second O coming up and has been working solidly with DJ all year and looks to have put on some serious size so it could be very interesting especially as everyone loves a monster!


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

ramy is two weeks out tho and phil has not started for mr o yet?so ive read

ramy is huuuuge tho


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ramy is ridiculous. Another point, did they get 2 for 1 on the trunks?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think Big Rammy is gona crack a good place this year his training is unreal and I don't think I Heath has even begun his yet maybe thinking he's safe who knows??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Awt said:


> ramy is two weeks out tho and phil has not started for mr o yet?so ive read
> 
> ramy is huuuuge tho


Tbh condition wise they look exactly the same. You sure Ramy is 2 weeks out?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolute mass monster!

Should hopefully place top 5

But politics won't allow him to win yet


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Ramy is ridiculous. Another point, did they get 2 for 1 on the trunks?


You thinking the same thing.......lets get matching pairs and compete together


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Awt said:


> ramy is two weeks out tho and phil has not started for mr o yet?so ive read
> 
> ramy is huuuuge tho


2 weeks out for what?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> You thinking the same thing.......lets get matching pairs and compete together


Ok ok ok ok! ooooohhhh im excited! What colour?


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Tbh condition wise they look exactly the same. You sure Ramy is 2 weeks out?


sure its two, new york pro? bios3 training has done a video on it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

his legs are bigger than my entire body, scary size


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ramy is a mass monster for sure, but Phil's aesthetics/flow are undeniable and I don't care who is called up with him, I always look at Phil.

Ramy's quad sweep is a fcuking joke lol. Like having 2 midgets stuck to his quad.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Jean Pierre fux was hyped to beat Dorian

Zack khan was hyped to beat cutler n co

Mass is the foot in the door, proportions, lack of obvious SEO and conditioning wins titles


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

phil will look totally different at Olympia


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Ok ok ok ok! ooooohhhh im excited! What colour?


Bright pink or purple, that's how I roll 



Dark sim said:


> Ramy is a mass monster for sure, but Phil's aesthetics/flow are undeniable and I don't care who is called up with him, I always look at Phil.
> 
> Ramy's quad sweep is a fcuking joke lol. Like having 2 midgets stuck to his quad.


He's ridiculous isn't he but I agree Phil always comes in so peeled and his cuts are just insane, Ramy absolutely nails condition and brings the level of mass he is packing now he could do some serious damage especially if Kai is off again.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Bright pink or purple, that's how I roll
> 
> He's ridiculous isn't he but I agree Phil always comes in so peeled and his cuts are just insane, Ramy absolutely nails condition and brings the level of mass he is packing now he could do some serious damage especially if Kai is off again.


I thought Kai was looking awesome in the Pittsburgh Guest posing event! Think Kai has stepped up his game after last year


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ripping it up said:


> I thought Kai was looking awesome in the Pittsburgh Guest posing event! Think Kai has stepped up his game after last year


I meant at the last Olympia mate.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ohhh ooops lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Big.. wow he was 335lb 4 weeks from Pittsburgh Pro


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ripping it up said:


> I thought Kai was looking awesome in the Pittsburgh Guest posing event! Think Kai has stepped up his game after last year


Still think that Kai could come in looking 100 times better than anyone else but he'll still never win Olympia due to his past indiscretions!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Still think that Kai could come in looking 100 times better than anyone else but he'll still never win Olympia due to his past indiscretions!


Well that's very true when you take into account the politics behind Mr.O, shame really as Kai is trying his dame hardest to prove he's got what it takes, and don't think his past should be taken into the sport but things don't work that way


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ripping it up said:


> Well that's very true when you take into account the politics behind Mr.O, shame really as Kai is trying his dame hardest to prove he's got what it takes, and don't think his past should be taken into the sport but things don't work that way


I agree but it wouldn't look good for bodybuilding that the face of it used to have sex with fruit on camera!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think Ramy has pushed it too far.If size was the only factor no one would touch him,but I feel he is starting to look displeasing aesthetically.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I agree but it wouldn't look good for bodybuilding that the face of it used to have sex with fruit on camera!


Whaa? never heard anything about this. Do tell?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Whaa? never heard anything about this. Do tell?


During his early years if BB he was paid to have sex with a grape fruit!! Things you do to make money in a hard world I guess!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ripping it up said:


> During his early years if BB he was paid to have sex with a grape fruit!! Things you do to make money in a hard world I guess!


The Grapefruit went on to have success in movies and diet plans ,Kai is still trying to win Mr O.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

gearchange said:


> The Grapefruit went on to have success in movies and diet plans ,Kai is still trying to win Mr O.


I think Kai is amazing in body building and his art etc he's a really interesting guy! And I think he's a great role model in terms of attitude dedication and art for the sport, every one has a past and don't think any ones past should prevent them fulfilling there dreams


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ripping it up said:


> I think Kai is amazing in body building and his art etc he's a really interesting guy! And I think he's a great role model in terms of attitude dedication and art for the sport, every one has a past and don't think any ones past should prevent them fulfilling there dreams


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I totally agree with you.


Also be good to see Heaths face as he's a tad cocky arrogant I think!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ripping it up said:


> Also be good to see Heaths face as he's a tad cocky arrogant I think!


He is yes,but I think top professionals tend to be like that.Without that selfish streak I doubt they would be the best in the world.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

gearchange said:


> He is yes,but I think top professionals tend to be like that.Without that selfish streak I doubt they would be the best in the world.


True very true!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Every successful person has a winning mentality which can be construed as arrogance. Just look at Arnie.

Ramy is a beast for sure. He might not do it this year but in the future I think he will.

Phil has the more aesthetically pleasing physique when on point tho.

I like Kai too. Dudes a beast also and holds so much mass for his frame. I think he deserves an O win.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ripping it up said:


> During his early years if BB he was paid to have sex with a grape fruit!! Things you do to make money in a hard world I guess!


He's done worse then that?

Who's seen the gay strip club video?? It is beyond sick!!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

ryda said:


> He's done worse then that?
> 
> Who's seen the gay strip club video?? It is beyond sick!!


By the sounds of it you defiantly have lol!! At the end of the day we've all done things in the past we may not be proud of or to try and make a living.

I think there's a few other body builders who have done worse and things sweapt under the carpet!!

Kai's still a true legend in my eyes and many others and by the looks of it he always will be no matter what he's done in his past.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Less aesthetic. Blah blah blah. Who gives a fuc.k. if I wanted aesthetics, id watch the board shorts class or classic bodybuilding. F.uck that. I want to see the biggest bodybuilder win. Ramy for the win.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Less aesthetic. Blah blah blah. Who gives a fuc.k. if I wanted aesthetics, id watch the board shorts class or classic bodybuilding. F.uck that. I want to see the biggest bodybuilder win. Ramy for the win.


This. I like seeing total fcking mass monsters shredded to the bone that just doesn't look real


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Btw is flex lewis stepping up or staying at 212? Heard he was moving up?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Btw is flex lewis stepping up or staying at 212? Heard he was moving up?


I believe he is taking the year off and is stepping up next year


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> So below are a couple of pics from the Pittsburgh Pro last week.
> 
> Now I know Phil comes in 100% peeled and detailed on stage but Ramy makes Phil look far inferior in terms of muscle size here even in arms which is one of Phil's biggest gifts!
> 
> ...


Jerry Ward just covered this over on his bios3 YouTube page. Ramy was 2 or 3 weeks out from the NY pro in those pictures and Phil was just regular offseason, also that photo of Phil's front double and rear double was only 3/4 of the way through the pose. Here's the link:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I thought Ramy had pulled out of the NY Pro?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

DC1 said:


> I thought Ramy had pulled out of the NY Pro?


He's not doing it.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

infraredline said:


> I believe he is taking the year off and is stepping up next year


Neil Hill said 2016.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

RocoElBurn said:


> He's not doing it.


Despite my above post. Ramy has decided he will defend his title at the NY pro.

He had a respiratory problem which had put him behind but in a u-turn decision he is (at present) doing the show.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ramy is an animal, but his legs look very odd. Impressive none the less!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Won't touch phil, phils too pleasing. I personally think Shaun rouhden will beat phil in the coming years and be another long streaker.

And as for flex, he should step up, he's blown up so fast last 2 years he'd do well in the open - another lee preist in my opinion. Giant killer


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> Won't touch phil, phils too pleasing. I personally think Shaun rouhden will beat phil in the coming years and be another long streaker.
> 
> And as for flex, he should step up, he's blown up so fast last 2 years he'd do well in the open - another lee preist in my opinion. Giant killer


Think shawn rhoden is probably the only one in the top ten without a gut, I'd take his physique over anyone's right now, I heard flex is gonna step up but a few people saying he just to short


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

A shot from the NY pro.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

RocoElBurn said:


> View attachment 150996
> 
> 
> A shot from the NY pro.


Absolute freak! Love it


----------



## getmass (Apr 10, 2014)

Give him a few years to mature and learn how his body works in those cuts and he will be in the top 3 no doubt.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

RocoElBurn said:


> View attachment 150996
> 
> 
> A shot from the NY pro.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Kai is thee uncrowned king


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Kai is thee uncrowned king


Not

A massive fan of his shape short torso,

But he is fvcking huge


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I really like big Ramy... He's a monster. Unfortunately, both him and Heath are not in the greatest condition in the pics. Yes, they are huge, but a bit soft around the edges if you know what I mean. Not particularly vascular either.


----------

